# Towing capacities, differences



## 88turborx7 (Jul 28, 2012)

I know that the towing capacity here in Canada for the 2.5 engine is 907 kg/2000lbs. In Australia, the same 2.5 engine is rated at 2000kg! Why the difference??


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I am not sure why, but I wonder if maybe the Aussie spec is wrong. 2000kg is more than the X trail weighs buy a good margin. A quick reading of the Aussie forum tends to indicate that for most the max you should or can tow safely is around 1350 kgs. Off the top of my head, maybe it has to do with coming up with a spec that covers everything from towing in the Rockies to doing so in PEI.
I do note that in the manual it states that special hitches which include frame reinforcements are required for towing above 907 kg *2000 lbs, and its clear that there are people who have used it for towing 1500 to 2000 kg in Aussie at least, so depending where you are its probably possible to go higher than the 907 kg figure, but you would have to be very careful about it. Might over strain your engine, transmission, cooling and braking systems. Hopefully somebody with experience towing with the X trail can share their experience.


----------



## chadn (Jan 28, 2010)

quadraria10 said:


> I am not sure why, but I wonder if maybe the Aussie spec is wrong. Off the top of my head, maybe it has to do with coming up with a spec that covers everything from towing in the Rockies to doing so in PEI.


It's with how towing standards are set in Canada. The X-trail has a max tongue weight of 100kg or so (220lb). In Canada, that's a Class I hitch. A Class II Hitch is 3,500lb towing and 350lb tongue weight. I think that to make the x-trails rating consistent with Canada's tow hitch classes, they said 200 lbs tongue weight and 2,000 lbs towing. 

We towed an 1,800 lb trailer for tens of thousands of kms with no problem. All we did to the x-trail was install an aftermarket transmission cooler.


----------

